# Saturday Port Aransas 9-24



## Monarchy (Jun 3, 2004)

Got room for one

Heading to anthill/Ranzells to work that rip and some bottom fishing or out to Baker on the troll.

$150. Experience a plus. Veterans a huge plus ($100).

Send a note to bradking1966 at g m a i l

Thanks for looking

Fair winds


----------

